# Collar Size?



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

OK, this probably sounds like a stupid question, but what size collar should I get for a standard poodle puppy? I only have a toy poodle, so I am not sure how big my puppy will be when she comes home, and how fast she will grow. Any suggestions?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I bought an adorable collar for my puppy before I brought her home. She was swimming in it! I had to buy another one once she was there to try them on. I would wait until you get your puppy and take her to the pet shop (or whereever) to try them on in person. A puppy collar will only last a couple of months, so no need to spend a lot on it. 

You can get a leash to match the collar. The fun is having your puppy with you to compare the color and design. LOL. 

Luckily, Spoo puppies can be carried when they are little.


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Ok thank you that sounds like a good idea  I was just thinking that I would need something for her to wear when I picked her up from the breeder but I guess she could go a few hours without a collar. Just out of curiosity, do you remember what size collar you bought for your spoo when she came home?


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

I had bought a 12" to bring our (then) 8 week old puppy home. It was a buckle with 3 adjustment holes - it fit perfect on the smallest hole.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, her collar is a 12 inch, too. Sorry, I forgot to answer your question!


----------



## Megan (May 1, 2011)

Great, thank you so much!


----------



## Zoya (Jul 20, 2021)

How often do you shampoo and cut your adult standard poodles?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Zoya said:


> How often do you shampoo and cut your adult standard poodles?


Hi Zoya, you seem to have landed in a ten year old thread. None of the original participants are still active on Poodle Forum. I'm going to close the thread for now. I would suggest starting a new thread in the Member Introductions section and/or the Poodle Grooming section, so we can get some fresh input.


----------

